# New Here - New PC Build



## EricS (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi everyone, I'm new to these forums and have been interested in orchestral music for quite a while. To finally commit I bought the CineSamples pack that's on sale, and am now looking to upgrade my computer (which I built almost 10 years ago now). I've been playing guitar and writing acoustic / rock oriented songs for a long time, and now learning piano for this venture. Software right now is Reaper, audio interface is the Focusrite Clarrett 4pre, and I have the M-Audio Hammer 88 for a MIDI controller.

This is all just for fun / hobby. I don't really play games, so I want this computer to be more focused for music & general use. I've put together what I think would be a good starting point, but I've seen some threads here where depending on software and such, it could be easy to make a poor choice I'm unaware of.

Thanks for any help!






System Builder







pcpartpicker.com





PCPartPicker Part List

*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 3.8 GHz 12-Core Processor ($447.99 @ B&H) 
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 RGB Black Edition 57.3 CFM CPU Cooler ($44.99 @ Best Buy) 
*Motherboard:* Asus TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI) ATX AM4 Motherboard ($189.99 @ Newegg) 
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 64 GB (2 x 32 GB) DDR4-3600 Memory ($349.99 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* Samsung 970 Evo 1 TB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive ($179.99 @ B&H) 
*Storage:* Samsung 970 Evo 1 TB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive ($179.99 @ B&H) 
*Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER 8 GB WINDFORCE OC 3X Video Card ($489.99 @ Newegg) 
*Case:* Fractal Design Meshify C ATX Mid Tower Case ($99.98 @ Newegg) 
*Power Supply:* Corsair RM (2019) 750 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply ($124.99 @ Best Buy) 
*Total:* $2107.90
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2020-04-03 20:51 EDT-0400_


----------



## onebitboy (Apr 3, 2020)

EricS said:


> I don't really play games, so I want this computer to be more focused for music & general use.


You won't need an RTX 2070 then. A cheap graphics card like an AMD RX 550 or something similar in that price range would suffice.


----------



## Technostica (Apr 4, 2020)

onebitboy said:


> You won't need an RTX 2070 then. A cheap graphics card like an AMD RX 550 or something similar in that price range would suffice.


Agreed. Make sure it has the right video outputs that you require and if you are fussy about noise buy one that is either fanless or semi-passive.


----------



## EricS (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks both, I probably should have typed it as I don't _really _play games... as in I do occasionally. So I may stick with the 2070, hoping this could be another 10-year PC as my current one has been. I actually keep my PC in a separate room and run the cables through the wall, so noise isn't an issue either way. Something I've also wanted to do is shoot some nature video, that I thought might be fun to write music to.

I'll take it since graphics was the only part you both mentioned, the rest of the system should be fine. I guess it's hard to go wrong nowadays.

So as far as a piece that isn't on the list, what do you run for screens? I want to stick with one screen and currently run a 27" on an arm. I was thinking of going to 32" to get some extra height vs. an ultrawide, but am debating 4k 60hz vs. 1440p 144hz. I'm not sure if the higher refresh has any benefit for productivity type work.


----------



## markleake (Apr 4, 2020)

Higher refresh is only useful for games. And even then, its only some types of games that you benefit a lot from. Extra resolution is far better for productivity, eg. DAW work. Just make sure the 4k resolution doesn't make things too small for you... 32 inch is smallest I'd go. And you will want to keep your old screen.


----------



## markleake (Apr 4, 2020)

Your pc specs are fine. It is memory and SSD space you want to make sure you can expand in the future.


----------



## EricS (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks Mark! Since the monitor is on an arm I can shove it right in my face, so from what you're saying it sounds like I'll appreciate the space. Things are tight in Reaper on my current 1080p monitor, even with only a few tracks. That motherboard does say it supports up to 128gb of ram, but I guess I'll weight the options of getting a 1+2 TB M.2 drive now, instead of going 1+1 and needing a SATA SSD later.


----------



## markleake (Apr 4, 2020)

I have a 1920 x 1200 monitor. This is great, because it gives a noticeable increase in vertical space over a normal 1920 x 1080 monitor. I find the vertical space is needed in Cubase when I have a few tracks going. So yeah... you won't regret a 4K monitor.

Your RAM is fine, just so long as you know you can expand it with 2x additional modules. 64GB is plenty unless you plan on running fairly big templates with many libraries active concurrently. Usually you can fit a reasonable orchestral template into 32GB, unless it's something like Orchestral Tools libraries or you're turning on many mics.

The SDD space depends on your plans. If you do intend to get more libraries over time, you may need more space. Some of them take up huge amounts of space, like 50GB per library (often less, but sometimes significantly more if lots of mics in the library!). SSD space is usually the first limit you hit when you are actively buying new VIs, if the rest of your system is reasonably spec'd.


----------



## onebitboy (Apr 5, 2020)

EricS said:


> I was thinking of going to 32" to get some extra height vs. an ultrawide, but am debating 4k 60hz vs. 1440p 144hz. I'm not sure if the higher refresh has any benefit for productivity type work.


I have a 32" screen with 1440p and 165 Hz. At least for me personally it feels like the perfect size/resolution ratio (although I guess 4K also works at that size when you sit rather close to it). And even though a higher refresh rate isn't really necessary except for games, it does make scrolling and cursor and window movements very noticeably smoother, so it's still a nice thing to have. I wouldn't want to go back to 60 Hz.

What panel type are the screens you're considering? I'd stay away from TN panels because of their terrible viewing angle and color shifting.


----------

